# MacWorld Keynote Live Thread



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ready to start watching the keynote via closed circuit.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Are these real time shots of Macworld? Is there any site that has a live video feed instead of waiting till tonight for Apple to post the video?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

U2 - Beautiful day on the loud speakers. 20 minutes to go.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

We're in the *"ehmac"* iChat/AOL chat room now.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Can't wait. I am such a nerd. Been pumped for days over this.  

I'm gonna take lunch and get back at 12:30. Hopefully some good news will be waiting for me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Now playing U2 - Mysterious ways.  

If they were to actually showup at the keynote.   

14 minutes


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

don't see anyone in ehmac chatroom! who's there?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

dona83 said:


> don't see anyone in ehmac chatroom! who's there?


About a dozen of us here so far... iChat not IRC


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

About 6 minutes left. Playing Speed of Sound by Coldplay.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just dropped my listerine pockets packs and they all fell out. Decided to stick them all in my mouth. Not a good idea.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

People are streaming into the Moscone. 

Beck playing on the PA.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

ehMax, for an on-the-fly blog, that's not crappy at all!
Nice photos. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Gorilaz playing now. Steve is fashionable late.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

how do you get into the chat room via ichat?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

People still filing into the Moscone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't know the name of this song...

I remember when... I remember when blah blah

They make me crazy... They make me crazy.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

emalen said:


> how do you get into the chat room via ichat?


In iChat, File>Go to chat... Type "ehmac".


----------



## MacScribe (May 27, 2006)

crazy...gnarls barkley


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Music stopped... Ladies and gentlemen. Welcome to the Macworld Keynote. 
Please turn off all cell phones and pages

Not playing Sheryl Crow... every day is a winding road.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Yay I am not sleeping through it


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gmark2000 said:


> In iChat, File>Go to chat... Type "ehmac".




Or post here too... Keep our reactions forever for posterity.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

How is the color turquoise significant???


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woz is in attendance. 

Now playing James Brown... I feel good.  

People still filing in.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

who is Woz?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I have MacNN live feed and the ehMac feed both open.

Let the madness begin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve Jobs' family is present in the audience


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

About to start


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They crossed a major milestone with over 2 billion songs sold at iTunes store. They are catching up to MacDonalds.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

"we're only talking about the mac today" says mac rumors live...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

stargurl said:


> "we're only talking about the mac today" says mac rumors live...



makes my think 10.5 is coming today...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Apple TV is here! $299 USD...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$349CAD? hopefully?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

wide screen ipod!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

3 new products today!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

9:42 am 3rd
internet communicator 
9:42 am revolutionary 
9:42 am mobile phone 
9:42 am 2nd 
9:42 am crowd goes wild 
9:42 am widescreen ipod 
9:42 am first 


OMG


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Holy schmokes!

Hey get back to work all of you!


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

Who is Woz?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woz


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

3 products in 1???


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

only one product


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG... the Widescreen Video iPod *IS* the iPhone!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't want to repeat myself, but OMG.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

crap, this thing is going to be EXPENSIVE!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I personally thought he was kidding when they said all three in one, hence the joke photo on screen


D


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow my Treo just became obsolete in one swoop.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

macnn events:

Jobs discusses "smartphone" -- uses graph to portray easy-of-use versus easy-of use. Make "huge" leap to make it very smart and very easy to use. Start with a revolutionary user interface (UI) that leverages hardware/software. [9:45 a]

This is a day I've been looking forward to for 2.5 years. Every once in a while a product comes along to change the industry. Apple has been fortunate to introduce a few of these: the Mac in 1984; the iPod in 2001 (changed the way we listen to music and the entire industry). Apple will introduce 3 revolutionary products of this class. Wide-screen iPod with touch controls. The second is a mobile phone. The third is break-through internet communication device. All of those in a single device. Not separate devices, but a single device called iPhone. Apple reinvents the phone. [9:43 a]


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> crap, this thing is going to be EXPENSIVE!


LOL... predictions? $499 US? $599 US? That'll be like 575CDN or 700CDN?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

My sig is going to change  

I agree, this thing is gonna be pricey.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

iPhone is running on OS X!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$700 maybe.

The joke picture was a 1G iPod with a rotary pad, Steve was signifying that permanent buttons should be a thing of the past.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL -- the gag pic of the "iPhone" is an iPod 1G with a rotary dial instead of a scroll wheel. 

Wow... the pic of the iPhone for real is SEXY!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Sweet

So it's a PDA as well....oooo that Apple.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for Steve to break my heart by saying Cingular.......stupid gsm


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iPhone RUNS OS X!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

DrewNL said:


> I'm waiting for Steve to break my heart by saying Cingular.......stupid gsm


Yay GSM  That means I can put my FIDO smartcard into it


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

2MP Camera


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Where can I see a pic??


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

bah, he said sim card


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mrsam said:


> Where can I see a pic??


Already Posted... But here's another one:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

As nice a piece of technology the iPhone obviously is, I just don't see myself buying it. Without even seeing the price...

Sorry to rain on the parade.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like it might scratch up pretty easily...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Not putting out a GSM model = cutting off the rest of the world.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's got an 8GB Capacity -- also does Coverflow like iTunes. Heh.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

it has a SIM slot, whats the point of having one if its not GSM


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Gsm?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Not putting out a GSM model = cutting off the rest of the world.



I understand that fully.....I honestly assumed they would be smart enough to include their own nations biggest carrier though.......I expected 2 models


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Beatles!:heybaby:


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

its got to be GSM if it has a slot, no?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Does the damn thing have bluetooth?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's beautiful!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

it has a Cingular logo on it


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

DrewNL said:


> it has a Cingular logo on it


Could just be from the sim card


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Does the damn thing have bluetooth?


*Meeting after the keynote* <Steve> Who's the wise guy who forgot to implement Bluetooth in this thing? You're fired!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

DO we even know if you can input data into this thing? (besides iTunes)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So it should be available on Rogers / Fido....but does it have Bluetooth?

YES!!!!

And WiFi too! Suck it Zune.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Methinks I might be getting rid of my pearl for this.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

dona83 said:


> *Meeting after the keynote* <Steve> Who's the wise guy who forgot to implement Bluetooth in this thing? You're fired!


You got your bluetooth.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Methinks the price tag is going to be HEFTY! I want one though!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> DO we even know if you can input data into this thing? (besides iTunes)


You will have to be able too...how would you enter a new phone number? Through the Mac? That wouldn't be smart of Apple.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Visual Voicemail -- scroll through Voicemails like you scroll through e-mails. Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

yep, bluetooth indeed.....not that it matters to me anymore. Oh well, I should have known


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Killer application is making calls. Visual voicemail allows random access voicemail for direct access. Quad-band GSM/Edge phone. Includes WiFi and Bluetooth 2.0. Has SMS, calendar, cntacts, etc. [10.04 a]

Unlock phone by sliding finger across screen. Has Dashboard like interface to each module/functions. Scroll using finger. Home button returns back to Dashboard. Very compact/slick phone. Can flip album art around to display other songs with touch of UI button in corder. Automatic orientation adjustment between landscape/portrait layouts. Scroll through album art using CoverFlow and finger. Jobs shows "The Office" TV show on screen of iPhone. Jobs also plays wide-screen movie. On-screen controls for movie. Best iPod ever made[10:00 a]


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I think I want one... when can we get them? Would be too much to hope that I can hop in the car and go to the apple store this afternoon and pick one up 

-Stephanie


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Patented magic touch screen hello!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's all magic.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wonder if it has speakerphone.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

does anyone else feel like they're going to be dropping a lot of $$$ only to have a VERY dirty screen for watching video?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Visual voice mail - does this mean you're viocemail shows up as a text mesg???


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Wonder if it has speakerphone.


They said it has a built in speaker for calls and songs.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

So what is the "one more thing" going to be?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No, it measn you can see a list of your voicemails, and choose which one to listen to.

Doesn't matter much as I don't have voicemail on my cell phone, but a sweet feature indeed.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> So what is the "one more thing" going to be?


a new Mac


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Won't this also have to be more or less the form factor for full-size "regular" iPods (no phone etc.)? Otherwise the existing video-capable iPods suddenly look pretty unappealing...

And yes, iPhone is going to cost a bundle but it will sell by the truckload.

Any guesses on "one more thing"? I'm going to throw my loonie down on a deal with the Beatles.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iMatt said:


> Any guesses on "one more thing"? I'm going to throw my loonie down on a deal with the Beatles.


But... then they're have gone a whole MacWorld keynote without any sort of MAC announcement.  (I guess iPod Mini Keynote was pretty macless back in... 03?)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, they're gonna have to make this thing pretty expensive, or else it will MURDER iPod Video sales.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmmm... no GPS.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Yeah, they're gonna have to make this thing pretty expensive, or else it will MURDER iPod Video sales.


Based on what I'm seeing and compared to other phones, this thing is going to be $1000 for an unlocked phone


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> But... then they're have gone a whole MacWorld keynote without any sort of MAC announcement.  (I guess iPod Mini Keynote was pretty macless back in... 03?)


Is the keynote scheduled for 2 hours? There's still time for iLife, iWork, 8-core Mac Pro AND a group hug with Steve, Paul, Ringo and Yoko. So maybe the speech runs a few minutes over.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

odd to have a Yahoo email association consider Apple was rumoured to be talking to Google.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

PLEASE tell me you can use .mac and not Yahoo mail. PLEASE.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikef said:


> odd to have a Yahoo email association consider Apple was rumoured to be talking to Google.


But Yahoo! won't do Pop3 for free... GMail will already do Pop3 for free, so you can get Gmail on this regardless.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

any mention of storage capability on the phone yet? didn't see anything on macrumorslive.com.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

If it is locked the carriers will lock out/limit the browser and most of the online stuff. They don't like google maps and its hunger for bandwidth.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

available in Canada in 2008..................as well as TV shows, movies, etc.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> But Yahoo! won't do Pop3 for free... GMail will already do Pop3 for free, so you can get Gmail on this regardless.


Sure. I just thought that since Apple was rumoured to be talking to Google, they'd have some Google association.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Cliffy said:


> If it is locked the carriers will lock out/limit the browser and most of the online stuff. They don't like google maps and its hunger for bandwidth.


Agreed, hopefully it's hackable


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> available in Canada in 2008..................as well as TV shows, movies, etc.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikef said:


> any mention of storage capability on the phone yet? didn't see anything on macrumorslive.com.


When steve plugged his into iTunes, it said Capacity 8GB


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> available in Canada in 2008..................as well as TV shows, movies, etc.


Source?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good lord, he's spending a lot of time on this thing


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> When steve plugged his into iTunes, it said Capacity 8GB


Very nice!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I was kidding...ehmacers are particularly sensitive this time of year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by "dirty," then?

Ew.



DrewNL said:


> does anyone else feel like they're going to be dropping a lot of $$$ only to have a VERY dirty screen for watching video?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Good lord, he's spending a lot of time on this thing


It's to convince people they need a $1000 handheld


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

heheh -- Macrumorslive.com:

10:25 am	apple stock currently up $2.43

EDIT: LOL -- apparently Steve called up a stock webpage on the iPhone and said this.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone have some hand creme?? :love2:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

"Google maps.... knows where you are."

"Find nearest Starbucks"


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

"Find nearest Mac reseller the Apple store has put out of business."


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Good lord, he's spending a lot of time on this thing


About 50 minutes so far, and he hasn't even got to Massage Mode.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Google Google Google Google Google Google Google Google Google Google


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> "Find nearest Mac reseller the Apple store has put out of business."


LOL... So hilarious... yet so SAD


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*GuyToronto...LMAO*



guytoronto said:


> "Find nearest Mac reseller the Apple store has put out of business."



LMAO ...that's funny!:lmao: :clap:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The only thing missing is an integrated GPS, but I'm sure someone will have a dock module announced by the end of the week.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

If it "knows where you are", then it has an integrated GPS.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Google's on stage now... Eric Schmidt.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

We lost ehMax. I think he drowned in his own drool.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No, it has a general idea of where you are, based on the cellular tower you are connected to.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

As a hilarious counterpoint to Steve's amazing iPhone announcement... MS announced today, that By the SUMMER the Zune will have Games on it! How ahead of the curve is that?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> No, it has a general idea of where you are, based on the cellular tower you are connected to.


That's good enough for me.

Can you elaborate on what happens to resellers now?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe it will be the P360...(P for portable or poo)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> As a hilarious counterpoint to Steve's amazing iPhone announcement... MS announced today, that By the SUMMER the Zune will have Games on it! How ahead of the curve is that?


From what I've seen of the Zune installation procedure, by the summer somebody will figure out how to load it with music, too.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Google? Yahoo? Aren't they competitors? *Confused*


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Wish he'd get on with it...I have to get on with my day here!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Yahoo...Arghh...*

Hi,

Funny Apple & Yahoo are slapping each others back for continuing to tredge & exploit China's populous! 

eg. I wonder how many hours (of forced?) labour the iPod worker's will be putting out to produce this thing??

Fitting that Yahoo will continue to subvert & work with the Chinese authorities on there regime legitamecy.

Sorry, to rain on the parade but, I'm not a fan of the labour & political choices of Yahoo & such mentioned. 

Cheers!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Wonder what the brown shirt means?

Is he taking a swipe at M$ over the brown Zune?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Whatever are you typing with, right now?



davidslegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> Funny Apple & Yahoo are slapping each others back for continuing to tredge & exploit China's populous!
> 
> ...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The iPhone is the coolest gadget in history. 

I coined the term "Macgasm" because of it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here comes the price...

$499 4GB
$599 8GB

woohoo


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

uh oh ... price details coming up


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

4GB model - $499


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

8GB model - $599
4GB model - $499


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unlocked price? Pretty good. Treo 680 is $399 unlocked.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

My need for an iPhone just diminished substantially


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> LOL... predictions? $499 US? $599 US? That'll be like 575CDN or 700CDN?


OMG, As if I was right


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Not available until June...d'oh!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

That's about what I expected for price... but when? Did they say when yet?

Edited to add: June? Booooooo!

-Stephanie


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Crud, sounds like a locked phone. I'd rather pay more for an unlocked phone with all the features intact, thanks.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

June??? Aw ****!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Crud, sounds like a locked phone. I'd rather pay more for an unlocked phone with all the features intact, thanks.


Why?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Why?


Do you want Bluetooth crippled so you have to pay Rogers to put wallpapers, ringtones, etc. on the phone?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Rogers Treo 650 is definitely not crippled. I don't think any of Rogers phones are crippled. Bell and Telus cripples their phones. Fido and Rogers doesn't.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Crud, sounds like a locked phone. I'd rather pay more for an unlocked phone with all the features intact, thanks.


I dunno... you can buy it at the Apple Store or at a Cingular store in the US.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Apple still makes computers, does it not? Hopefully there shall be some announcements about computers. We shall see.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> ...


So how much without a contract...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

mikef said:


> Do you want Bluetooth crippled so you have to pay Rogers to put wallpapers, ringtones, etc. on the phone?


My phone is locked to Rogers, and I can load my own wallpapers, ringtones, etc via Bluetooth no problems, no charge from my PC or Mac.

Educate yourself.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

dona83 said:


> My Rogers Treo 650 is definitely not crippled. I don't think any of Rogers phones are crippled. Bell and Telus cripples their phones. Fido and Rogers doesn't.


My treo 650 is fully functional as well; not limited by Rogers in any way.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

comprehab said:


> So how much without a contract...


Your first born.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Why?


Carriers lock down phones like crazy. Want to use your Bluetooth cell as a modem? not with a locked phone. Want to transfer files over bluetooth? not with a locked phone.

Want to surf the web on a cell phone, or even a blackberry? only WAP/or some limited browser on a locked phone.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's how much I paid for my Treo 600 on a 2 year contract. $600.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Carriers lock down phones like crazy. Want to use your Bluetooth cell as a modem? not with a locked phone. Want to transfer files over bluetooth? not with a locked phone.
> 
> Want to surf the web on a cell phone, or even a blackberry? only WAP/or some limited browser on a locked phone.


Not Rogers or Fido.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good bye Apple Computers, and welcome Apple, inc.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Carriers lock down phones like crazy. Want to use your Bluetooth cell as a modem? not with a locked phone.


Wrong. Done it. Next argument.



Cliffy said:


> Want to transfer files over bluetooth? not with a locked phone.


Wrong. Done it. Next argument.



Cliffy said:


> Want to surf the web on a cell phone, or even a blackberry?


Not really. But you may continue.



Cliffy said:


> only WAP/or some limited browser on a locked phone.


I don't browse on my phone, so I'll leave that to someone else.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

WOWSERS....whats going on with APPLE? holy crap


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wayne Gretzky as the new CEO of Apple Inc.


----------



## bronzejolene (Jun 3, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Apple still makes computers, does it not? Hopefully there shall be some announcements about computers. We shall see.



God, I know. I've been waiting for the computers. The phone is nice, I won't have one 
for several years, depending on my carrier. I'm looking to get a new desktop.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

> Carriers lock down phones like crazy. Want to use your Bluetooth cell as a modem? not with a locked phone. Want to transfer files over bluetooth? not with a locked phone.
> 
> Want to surf the web on a cell phone, or even a blackberry? only WAP/or some limited browser on a locked phone.


Your an idiot.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

June? I had my credit card all primed and ready to buy the 8GB 

My Christmas is ruined.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok, is Mayer going to play now? Is that it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

NONE of that is true with Rogers, not with my Nokia smartphone at least. It's locked and ddoes ALL of that and more.

Surf, send, everything. It's too expensive to use as a data modem, though, on Rogers plans, but I can do the reverse with bluetooth surfing.

AND I have an app on it that generates unlocking codes. But at the moment I have no reason to unlock it.

Next!



Cliffy said:


> Carriers lock down phones like crazy. Want to use your Bluetooth cell as a modem? not with a locked phone. Want to transfer files over bluetooth? not with a locked phone.
> 
> Want to surf the web on a cell phone, or even a blackberry? only WAP/or some limited browser on a locked phone.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When is he going to talk about iLife and iWork. He's already talked for two hours.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

DS said:


> June? I had my credit card all primed and ready to buy the 8GB
> 
> My Christmas is ruined.



Are you forgetting you're in Canada?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

DS said:


> June? I had my credit card all primed and ready to buy the 8GB
> 
> My Christmas is ruined.


I agree. That just sucks balls.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

well that's lame, not a single computer announcement... though I guess it's fitting since the finale was "we're no longer Apple Computer, just Apple"


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Go south, buy one, unlock it, bring it north, DONE!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> When is he going to talk about iLife and iWork. He's already talked for two hours.


There have been rumours that some of the iLife 07 features will be Leopard Dependent... so they're delaying the release a bit till Leopard's ready.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Steve's back on stage...one more thing?

NOPE! Keynote is over!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Wayne Gretzky as the new CEO of Apple Inc.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> NONE of that is true with Rogers, not with my Nokia smartphone at least. It's locked and ddoes ALL of that and more.


So Rogers and Fido don't do it. Bell does it. Cingular is one of the most notorious for crippling phones.

It might not be as big a problem to some of you, but it is a problem. Please don't call people names just because you don't happen to see the problem.

And it is going to get worse in the future. Carriers are fighting to keep control of their networks and useage.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Steve's back on stage...one more thing?


One more thing... I'm leaving. Seeya!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> So Rogers and Fido don't do it. Bell does it. Cingular is one of the most notorious for crippling phones.
> 
> It might not be as big a problem to some of you, but it is a problem. Please don't call people names just because you don't happen to see the problem.
> 
> And it is going to get worse in the future. Carriers are fighting to keep control of their networks and useage.


1) It's a GSM phone, which means Rogers and Fido up here in Canada. We're not talking about Cingular.

2) It's not a problem. It's a solution to expensive hardware. Locked phones means cheaper hardware for more people.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Dissapointed*

What happened to the Mac?
Where was Leopard, redo of dotMac (I wish!), new models?
Why do I need a phone that does all that stuff -is it supposed to be a portable computer?

I guess that dropping "Computer" leaves me out in the cold. Boo.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When is Apple going to update their webpage....ARRGGHHH!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Stop reading rumour sites since84


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Please don't quote MY message and refer to namecalling. You're again in error.

Rogers has the largest digitial wireless network in the country, and is the fastest growing wireless carrier. They don't sell unlocked phones but they do sell many that can be unlocked in about a minute, by users, for free.

If you regret your choice of carrier, that's not our problem. Most GSM phones can be unlocked. It would be unsurprising if this phone wasn't but there is little chance that it will be crippled.

The only Rogers phones sold that are at all "crippled" are a couple of new Sony models and this is only with respect to DRM. And there were workarounds 5 minutes before the phones went on sale.

Nobody knows when the iPhone will be on sale, or how easy it will be to unlock--or whether we'll even _need _to.





Cliffy said:


> So Rogers and Fido don't do it. Bell does it. Cingular is one of the most notorious for crippling phones.
> 
> It might not be as big a problem to some of you, but it is a problem. Please don't call people names just because you don't happen to see the problem.
> 
> And it is going to get worse in the future. Carriers are fighting to keep control of their networks and useage.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Arrrr, I share the same feeling. 





since84 said:


> What happened to the Mac?
> Where was Leopard, redo of dotMac (I wish!), new models?
> Why do I need a phone that does all that stuff -is it supposed to be a portable computer?
> 
> I guess that dropping "Computer" leaves me out in the cold. Boo.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

DrewNL said:


> Are you forgetting you're in Canada?


Released directly through Apple, I would expect it to be released at the same time, like everything else.

Through the phone companies it's a different story. I'd get my hands on it through other means if that was the case though.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Please don't quote MY message and refer to namecalling. You're again in error.


I apologize for that, I was referring to someone else.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you.



Cliffy said:


> I apologize for that, I was referring to someone else.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple TV is available NOW at the Apple Canada Store < www.apple.ca >

Ships in February.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore/

Notice it's not "AppleTV" it's "[Apple-logo] TV."

I guess that's as good as iTV for brevity!

Will all the apps now be called "[Apple-logo] (app.)?" The "[Apple-logo] (suite)?"


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmm the new Airport Extreme looks cool, but still pricey. I do like the network storage part of it though.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Cingular is one of the most notorious for crippling phones.


So what? Steve Jobs just spent over an hour demonstrating a boatload of features, and trotted out bigwigs from three new partners: Google, Yahoo and Cingular. 

Are they now going to turn around in a couple of months and say "oh, by the way, you can't use features X, Y and Z (that we demonstrated to great fanfare back in January) because your carrier is Cingular and they're locking them out"?

Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Surely the phone will be "locked" in the sense of being tied to Cingular for U.S. customers, but there's no evidence at this point of any feature blocking. 

Now, I can definitely believe and expect that some of the supercool features will be disappointingly expensive, but that's not quite the same thing unless the price is so outrageous that nobody uses them.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*iTV...nay....*

Hi,


Does the iTV work as a PVR & does Canada still not have the TV show & movie content that would make this product more desirable to Canucks???!!!


Fudge!

Cheers,

davidslegend


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

hey gang!

iPhone -- ME WANT!!

I just skimmed this thread, so forgive me if these have ben posted already, but engadget has LOTS of pics from iPhone 's keynote debut:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/the-apple-iphone/

And Apple's specs:
http://www.apple.com/iphone/technology/specs.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This looks like a GREAT product with network storage.

The USB port though is for EITHER a printer or a hard drive. Too bad they added a function without adding a port.

I love printing from multiple computers to one really good printer, via Airport Express. Do I have to give that up to save to one really good hard drive from multiple computers (without having to own 2 such devices)?





Cliffy said:


> Hmm the new Airport Extreme looks cool, but still pricey. I do like the network storage part of it though.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, and what is my Newton worth now that the iPhone is out!


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

Just use a USB hub


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

TrevX said:


> http://www.apple.com/iphone/


iPhone link now works on it's own too


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm kind of disappointed with the keynote.

AppleTV to be released in a month and unless it can do PVR then what's the point since iTunes Canada doesn't sell movies or TV shows.

The iPhone, won't be available until June, no mention of a Canadian carrier and how much is this thing going to cost in Canada (big bucks)??

Playing a Beatles song AND changing the name to Apple, Inc. tells me we will be seeing Beatles songs in iTunes and an end to the endless legal wranglings.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

It's does look like a great product.

Hmm, what would the best way to backup the external drive from it?




HowEver said:


> This looks like a GREAT product with network storage.
> 
> The USB port though is for EITHER a printer or a hard drive. Too bad they added a function without adding a port.
> 
> I love printing from multiple computers to one really good printer, via Airport Express. Do I have to give that up to save to one really good hard drive from multiple computers (without having to own 2 such devices)?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Now that the iPhone is here, hopefully they come out with a version sans phone service.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Now that the iPhone is here, hopefully they come out with a version sans phone service.


That would be great... I can see them waiting to see if iPod Video Sales dip at all, and then putting it out if/when they do.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I think there will be a dip. Customers will want the 3.5 inch widescreen/touchscreen, but won't want to fork over the cash for the phone capability/2-year contract fees. I have a cell paid by work and hardly use it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Has the dumping of video iPods (5th generation) started in the Classifieds yet?

Just the one today. Wait for it.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Did I miss something here ?
Was the whole keynote done around the iPhone ?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I never understand what he means.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think there will be too much iPod dumping directly related to the iPhone, maybe by those that can afford it, but for the vast majority $700 for a device on a contract is too much compared to an iPod. What will it be alone, $900? $1000?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, I would never dump my iPod. I love the damn thing too much. But I personally would not buy another when Apple, and their competitors, are coming out with bigger and better screens. I now know that Apple can make a bigger and better screen, but in a package that is unaffordable for me. There may be a dip in iPod sales, or there may not be.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Oh, I would never dump my iPod. I love the damn thing too much. But I personally would not buy another when Apple, and their competitors, are coming out with bigger and better screens. I now know that Apple can make a bigger and better screen, but in a package that is unaffordable for me. There may be a dip in iPod sales, or there may not be.


I think there will be a dip, but not because the iPhone is a substitute for the iPod. For one thing, the phone is much more expensive than any iPod. For another, as an iPod the phone is a bit of a lightweight, with only 4 or 8 GB. 

The reason for a predicted dip is that it's now obvious that Apple has the ingredients for a killer next-gen iPod. Keep the camera, keep one or two forms of wireless connectivity (for syncing music and pics, possibly for streaming), omit the phone, data input and internet functionality, and presto: best iPod ever. I think it's not a matter of if they'll do it, but when, and I think many will now wait and see what's next on the "pure iPod" front. 

It's a bit of a puzzle: if they launch a widescreen non-phone iPod with or before the phone, they risk cannibalizing phone sales; if they launch the phone without beefing up the iPod, that wait-and-see attitude might drag on and on and really hurt sales of full-size iPods (nanos and shuffles are such a different category that they shouldn't be badly affected).

My guess is that they will roll out something along these lines shortly before the phone becomes available. With that form factor (or something similar) all over the place and affordable, it might just stoke lust for the phone.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Well, okay, the iPhone is BEAUTIFUL, and I'm sure I can save the money for it ny the time it gets to Canada, but other than the TV and the new Airport is there any immediate rewards for us? Someone mentioned iLife is supposed to have features that coincided with Leopard so it will probably come out at the same time, but I was really looking forward to iWork. Does anyone think it will be released before then???


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I didnt read the 22 pages of thread, nor hear the keynote yet.

Just 1 question..
Can I buy one and use it full featured in Canada
my 8700r blackberry just kind of feels wrong now


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Great assessment, iMatt.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

iPhone - :clap: 

I am SO getting one. Man that is the COOLEST gadget EVER!!!!!!!!!

I _just_ bought new Treo 650 today, so I'm glad those things aren't coming out for a while, or else I'd be wee bit upset.. though I could always sell it...

Wow... I'm just so blown away, that iPhone has EVERYTHING I imagined it should have. Incredible.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Love the Google Maps that are built into the iPhone, Now all we need is a GPS.
The 2.0 m.p. camera is alright I guess, But a video camera would be more desireable.

Maybe Apple will make the next gen iPod with a built in video cam, I'd buy that.

Dave


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I never understand what he means.


Who?


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Huh?*



dona83 said:


> Stop reading rumour sites since84


What rumour sites?

My opinion is based on the Keynote.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm holding out for an iPhone Nano
lose the camera and a few other stuff and sell it to me for $300 and you have a deal


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

zoziw said:


> AppleTV to be released in a month and unless it can do PVR then what's the point since iTunes Canada doesn't sell movies or TV shows.


iTunes Canada does sell music videos and Pixar short films. Presumably a Canadian AppleTV owner may want to watch their home movies, present their photo slide shows, listen to their music. It's just a matter of time until iTunes Canada offers more pay-for-video content.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

zoziw said:


> AppleTV to be released in a month and unless it can do PVR then what's the point since iTunes Canada doesn't sell movies or TV shows.


Here...let me take your hand, and show you around at what all the big boy computer users can do...

Over here, we have the Elgato EyeTV that acts as a PVR, saving to iTunes, which you could then stream to wherever in your house.

Oh wait! Look over there...that's BitTorrent...you can actually download (in a legally questionable sense) content from the Internet.

And of course we have our DVD collection that we can rip with Handbrake, creating a wonderful archive on our system.

It's a lot of fun being a big boy computer user.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kevs~just kevs said:


> who is Woz?


We kick people out of the Apple Cult who don't know that! :lmao: 

I mean if you don't know who the first Apple god is (Steve Jobs is the second Apple god), geez...:lmao: 

beejacon 

all hail Steve Wozniak! http://www.woz.org/ the creator of the first Apple computer.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

or THAT Woz... right...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

don't forget that the iPhone has built in wifi so data charges wouldn't always apply for all these fancy features right?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

O.K. So Rogers will most likely have the iPhone, But who will carry the connection for the Apple T.V.?
Will they allow it to be shared?, Yea...I guess it could work with both Rogers and Bell for the Apple T.V.

This is going to suck if Rogers gets the sole rights to everything.
(For the iPhone, I'm sure Rogers will get the sole rights to that, Circuit City is going love that)

Where are the iPhone games?

Dave


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Apple TV? Any broadband connection will do.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sorry I couldn't keep posting.  

Here is a little video of the iPhone up close.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Here...let me take your hand, and show you around at what all the big boy computer users can do...
> 
> Over here, we have the Elgato EyeTV that acts as a PVR, saving to iTunes, which you could then stream to wherever in your house.
> 
> ...


 .....:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: 

that was awesome!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Some great pictures if they haven't been posted yet

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2370

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2371


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

zoziw said:


> AppleTV to be released in a month and unless it can do PVR then what's the point since iTunes Canada doesn't sell movies or TV shows.


I notice that you have a Mac Mini. I do, too. Mine is in my living room. I have a keyspan Digital Media Remote hooked to it, and I put it to sleep to swap between a 17" display and a 27" TV. We use it in our living room there as our stereo, picture server (and giant screensaver of our photos on the TV), our DVD player, movie player... I'm even watching the keynote from my living room couch on the Mini. It works quite well!

Yes, a PVR would be of interest to some many people... but traditional cable and satellite aren't going to be the only game in town forever...


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

*just watched the keynote*

Hey all...I jsut finished watching the keynote and I must say I was pretty impressed. I have always held off on getting one of the smart phone devices...as I never really felt any of them did any of the tasks that well.

the iphone does indeed have some fantastic tech behind it...and I am sure it will be a geat device.

anyone have any thoughts on the unit?

also...loved the Wayne Gretzky quote at the end.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

*just watched the keynote*

Hey all...I just finished watching the keynote and I must say I was pretty impressed. I have always held off on getting one of the smart phone devices...as I never really felt any of them did any of the tasks that well.

the iphone does indeed have some fantastic tech behind it...and I am sure it will be a geat device.

anyone have any thoughts on the unit?

also...loved the Wayne Gretzky quote at the end.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

One of our tv providers (there are two in this market) already provides a different way of watching movies. You pick the movie from a list and once you've paid for it, you have 24 hours to watch it. No downloading or recording necessary, but you can pause, rewind etc just as if it was a DVD.

A vast improvement over other movie on cable offerings where the movies rarely start when the tv guide says they will, and even if they do start on time, the time is never convenient and, there's no pause or rewind.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Question. If they cable company can stream a high quality picture to my tv, and therefore a 90 minute movie takes 90 minutes to stream, why does it take so much longer to download the same movie from the internet?

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure I like this headline.



> The World Takes a Sip of Apple's Kool-Aid





> Steve Jobs Appears Almost a Cult Leader During Unveiling of 'Revolutionary' iPhone


Jonestown.

Margaret


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> Question. If they cable company can stream a high quality picture to my tv, and therefore a 90 minute movie takes 90 minutes to stream, why does it take so much longer to download the same movie from the internet?
> 
> Margaret


Servers are variable- meaning, they change constantly in reliability (most of them). When streaming video from one stable Mac to a stable Apple TV, without other users doing the same at the same time and without other interfering variables, the speed is quick and constant.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. Exactly 5 years ago today.. Jobs announced the iPhone. 
My how time flies. 

Fun reading some of the early reactions.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread. Exactly 5 years ago today.. Jobs announced the iPhone.
> My how time flies.
> 
> Fun reading some of the early reactions.


Funny you post this I actually have been watching the entire key note today. Wow how the phone software has changed.

Loved it when he ordered 4000 latte from Starbucks

LOL, Cingular??? Wow what a flash back.

Today was also the day Apple went from Apple Computers, Inc. to Apple Inc.


----------

